# Abbott Is A Good Man



## Vikrant

I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion. 

---

But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.

Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph


----------



## ScienceRocks

LOL,

So what is just? Let them commit crimes as they damn well please and go back to europe for all whites.

Fuck you


----------



## rightwinger

So is Costello


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph


YOU SIR ARE AND IDIOT because of your total IGNORANCE.....when the Liberals(Conservative Party) were last in power the Liberals during a meeting on Aboriginal Reconciliaton...........REFUSED TO SAY SORRY TO THE ABORIGINALS for White Australia's past ......... Sitting beside the then Prime Minister was your Hero Tony Abbott......so enraged were the Aboriginals that they turned their collective backs to Howard,Abbott and the rest of the Liberals,and so did other Australians at this meeting...so disgusted they all were.

A true and honest Apology came a couple of years later after the Liberals were thrown out of Government....by the Socialist Labour Government.

So "The Honest and National Discussion on this Topic of Aboriginal Reconciliation" has been done.

You and Vik are merely ignorant Republicans,lounging around in some haze.....you know nothing of Australia or Australians,that is abundantly clear........you should spend time now.......assisting the reconciliation of Native Americans and Afro Americans for your disgraceful treatment,noting you were LYNCHING Black people in the middle 1900's.

As a nation we are well aware of our past and Ironically for you mugs,it was Conservatives more than everyone who completely repressed Aboriginals...only allowing them the VOTE as late as the MID-SIXTIES.

As for Tony Abbott...........Most of the population have no Respect for him and Dislike him....as they should


----------



## Noomi

Vikrant said:


> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph



Defending Aborigines? Abbott doesn't give a shit about them, never has. Its a photo op, is all, because his approval rating needs a boost.


----------



## Vikrant

Noomi said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending Aborigines? Abbott doesn't give a shit about them, never has. Its a photo op, is all, because his approval rating needs a boost.
Click to expand...


Can you post some of those photos?


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SIR ARE AND IDIOT because of your total IGNORANCE.....when the Liberals(Conservative Party) were last in power the Liberals during a meeting on Aboriginal Reconciliaton...........REFUSED TO SAY SORRY TO THE ABORIGINALS for White Australia's past ......... Sitting beside the then Prime Minister was your Hero Tony Abbott......so enraged were the Aboriginals that they turned their collective backs to Howard,Abbott and the rest of the Liberals,and so did other Australians at this meeting...so disgusted they all were.
> 
> A true and honest Apology came a couple of years later after the Liberals were thrown out of Government....by the Socialist Labour Government.
> 
> So "The Honest and National Discussion on this Topic of Aboriginal Reconciliation" has been done.
> 
> You and Vik are merely ignorant Republicans,lounging around in some haze.....you know nothing of Australia or Australians,that is abundantly clear........you should spend time now.......assisting the reconciliation of Native Americans and Afro Americans for your disgraceful treatment,noting you were LYNCHING Black people in the middle 1900's.
> 
> As a nation we are well aware of our past and Ironically for you mugs,it was Conservatives more than everyone who completely repressed Aboriginals...only allowing them the VOTE as late as the MID-SIXTIES.
> 
> As for Tony Abbott...........Most of the population have no Respect for him and Dislike him....as they should
Click to expand...


Anybody who writes the way you do has no right to call anyone an idiot. Learn to make an intelligent point before engaging in arrogance.


----------



## Vikrant

Matthew said:


> LOL,
> 
> So what is just? Let them commit crimes as they damn well please and go back to europe for all whites.
> 
> Fuck you



Lay off the booze. It kills brain cells.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SIR ARE AND IDIOT because of your total IGNORANCE.....when the Liberals(Conservative Party) were last in power the Liberals during a meeting on Aboriginal Reconciliaton...........REFUSED TO SAY SORRY TO THE ABORIGINALS for White Australia's past ......... Sitting beside the then Prime Minister was your Hero Tony Abbott......so enraged were the Aboriginals that they turned their collective backs to Howard,Abbott and the rest of the Liberals,and so did other Australians at this meeting...so disgusted they all were.
> 
> A true and honest Apology came a couple of years later after the Liberals were thrown out of Government....by the Socialist Labour Government.
> 
> So "The Honest and National Discussion on this Topic of Aboriginal Reconciliation" has been done.
> 
> You and Vik are merely ignorant Republicans,lounging around in some haze.....you know nothing of Australia or Australians,that is abundantly clear........you should spend time now.......assisting the reconciliation of Native Americans and Afro Americans for your disgraceful treatment,noting you were LYNCHING Black people in the middle 1900's.
> 
> As a nation we are well aware of our past and Ironically for you mugs,it was Conservatives more than everyone who completely repressed Aboriginals...only allowing them the VOTE as late as the MID-SIXTIES.
> 
> As for Tony Abbott...........Most of the population have no Respect for him and Dislike him....as they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who writes the way you do has no right to call anyone an idiot. Learn to make an intelligent point before engaging in arrogance.
Click to expand...


Very few people outside Australia new about the vile abuse white Australians subjected the Aboriginals too.I remember having it out with two Aussie who were shouting there big mouths of about south African apartheid. So thank you for starting the debate.
The burning issue of deaths in custody - Aboriginal people die 5 times the rate of Apartheid South Africa The Stringer


----------



## Rikurzhen

Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.

Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.

Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.

Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . . 

Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​


----------



## Vikrant

Rikurzhen said:


> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​



This thread was started to discuss issues related to Native Australians aka aborigines. Do not derail this thread with your bigotry.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was started to discuss issues related to Native Australians aka aborigines. Do not derail this thread with your bigotry.
Click to expand...

What bigotry? I'm talking about Abbott's deal with Cambodia. Shouldn't that be HIS bigotry? Too bad he didn't make a deal with India and ship all the Muslim refugees there.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was started to discuss issues related to Native Australians aka aborigines. Do not derail this thread with your bigotry.
Click to expand...

I concur Vikrant otherwise we will have to exposes some of the lickspittle's  more imbecilic post like this one 
This OP is priceless. Nicely done. Without the photos the regular society-destroying liberals would be claiming that this is an exaggeration but those photos will stump them.

Liberals and homosexuals flock to schools because they both know that if they can corrupt youth early in life they have a better chance of capturing them for life.
The pule was completely taken in by an obviously fake op.


----------



## Vikrant

I.P.Freely said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was started to discuss issues related to Native Australians aka aborigines. Do not derail this thread with your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur Vikrant otherwise we will have to exposes some of the lickspittle's  more imbecilic post like this one
> This OP is priceless. Nicely done. Without the photos the regular society-destroying liberals would be claiming that this is an exaggeration but those photos will stump them.
> 
> Liberals and homosexuals flock to schools because they both know that if they can corrupt youth early in life they have a better chance of capturing them for life.
> The pule was completely taken in by an obviously fake op.
Click to expand...


I do not pay too much attention to political party affiliation of a political leader as long as the party does not espouse bigotry and crimes against humanity. I do however, pay keen attention to a politician's deeds. And, if their deed is praise worthy as happens to be in this case, I praise the person. Abbott has done remarkable job in shaping up Australia's otherwise disarrayed foreign policy. And now, he is addressing an issue which has become Australia's shame. So my hat is off to the dude. 

On a side note: I have nothing against homosexuals or liberals or conservatives as long as they are reasonable people. But I see your point and I have noted that as well that there are certain ideologues who are way too keen on influencing the youths. These ideologues however are not limited to liberals only. They can also be religious extremists.


----------



## Noomi

Rikurzhen said:


> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​



Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.


----------



## gtopa1

Vikrant said:


> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph



The main problem with the Aboriginal Community is that its achievements are given an unbalanced reporting. I have many Aboriginal friends who, frankly, only have a token attachment to their roots as they don't identify as "Aboriginal" first. They are AUSTRALIAN INDIVIDUALS...family people...in no way different to the mass of other Aussies...unique in their own way of course. But the reporting is either of "Culcha", crime or isolated community poverty. Not that the crime and poverty aren't real; they are. Many billions has been thrown at the problems with little effect on the most problematic; that is because money is not the problem. There are community power issues at play which require a pool of people controlled by others in remote areas...throw in booze, drugs, violence and pedophilia and the mix is toxic. Yes: there is progress being made, but until those power relations are broken then frankly ignorant people are just talking through their hats.

Re attacking Britain; irrelevant!!! Commenting that the problems date back to Colonial times is a mere statement of fact. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

From the article:



> “Aboriginal people are not a problem to be solved. Aboriginal people are a reality, indeed an asset to be cherished, to be made the most of. This will be an important part of making that happen.”



I could not agree more!! However, "making the most of" may put an unnecessary pressure on a small but significant group. What is needed is access to Law and community services in the remotest of places. Seems we can service isolated towns so why not the stations and camps?

Camp culture and Aboriginal culture

And make no mistake: many of those camps and stations did become traps for vulnerable people as booze, drugs and violence took their toll. Government policies of integrating the Remote area Services into a a State responsibility is a step in the right direction.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Noomi said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending Aborigines? Abbott doesn't give a shit about them, never has. Its a photo op, is all, because his approval rating needs a boost.
Click to expand...


Rubbish!!! He has been doing behind the scenes stuff for years. Now Bob Collins; there was a man who knew what he wanted from the Aboriginal People!!! He and his cohort did a lot to maintain the Aboriginal People in their more vulnerable situations for their own benefit. 

The scum!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Noomi said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
Click to expand...

I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress. 

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
Click to expand...


As you are illiterate you do not understand that it was the Immigration Minister who signed the deal. However, this would appear to be your fav reading site!!

Isle of Man UK Gay Guide for gays lesbians and friends gayScout 2014

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
Click to expand...


What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??

Meanwhile in England...

Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online


Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
Child sex tourism study blames Aussies


----------



## Noomi

gtopa1 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending Aborigines? Abbott doesn't give a shit about them, never has. Its a photo op, is all, because his approval rating needs a boost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish!!! He has been doing behind the scenes stuff for years. Now Bob Collins; there was a man who knew what he wanted from the Aboriginal People!!! He and his cohort did a lot to maintain the Aboriginal People in their more vulnerable situations for their own benefit.
> 
> The scum!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


You are a moron.


----------



## gtopa1

Noomi said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending Aborigines? Abbott doesn't give a shit about them, never has. Its a photo op, is all, because his approval rating needs a boost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish!!! He has been doing behind the scenes stuff for years. Now Bob Collins; there was a man who knew what he wanted from the Aboriginal People!!! He and his cohort did a lot to maintain the Aboriginal People in their more vulnerable situations for their own benefit.
> 
> The scum!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a moron.
Click to expand...


You are wrong!!!

No Cookies The Courier-Mail

Bob used his connections with Community leaders to procure youngsters for his illicit purposes. Others, who as yet have not been caught but may be found out by a current inquiry, are yet to meet justice. They hid behind "Aborigines should live in their Communities"  and should be "self governing" to ensure a steady supply. They were and are indeed indeed scum. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
Click to expand...


OK: fair cop. 

Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
Click to expand...


And again:


> Children are at risk of serious abuse across England because of a culture of "wilful blindness" about the scale and prevalence of sexual exploitation across swaths of local government and in police forces, the deputy children's commissioner warns.
> 
> In a highly critical interview given in the aftermath of the Rotherham abuse inquiry, which concluded that hundreds of children may have been abused there over a 16-year period, Sue Berelowitz said she had been "aghast" at the examples of obvious errors and poor practice she found.



Don't you think (lol) that you should concern yourself with what's happening in your own bedrooms and to your own most vulnerable!!!

Rotherham director of children s services quits in wake of abuse scandal UK news The Guardian

Maybe you should also quit while you're a-(dique)-head?? lmao



Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I just instruct where it is needed Smeg my little dingo bitch.

ps when are you going to visit Cambodia, I would suggest after your testicles drop.


----------



## Vikrant

Noomi said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending Aborigines? Abbott doesn't give a shit about them, never has. Its a photo op, is all, because his approval rating needs a boost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish!!! He has been doing behind the scenes stuff for years. Now Bob Collins; there was a man who knew what he wanted from the Aboriginal People!!! He and his cohort did a lot to maintain the Aboriginal People in their more vulnerable situations for their own benefit.
> 
> The scum!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a moron.
Click to expand...


Make your points without calling names.


----------



## Vikrant

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


That is a very informative article. In the other thread, people are railing on Muslim men for creating the prostitution crisis in England. But it seems like the prostitution racket was a result of co-operation between some white women who had access to young girls and some Pakistani men who had access to some customers.


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was started to discuss issues related to Native Australians aka aborigines. Do not derail this thread with your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur Vikrant otherwise we will have to exposes some of the lickspittle's  more imbecilic post like this one
> This OP is priceless. Nicely done. Without the photos the regular society-destroying liberals would be claiming that this is an exaggeration but those photos will stump them.
> 
> Liberals and homosexuals flock to schools because they both know that if they can corrupt youth early in life they have a better chance of capturing them for life.
> The pule was completely taken in by an obviously fake op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not pay too much attention to political party affiliation of a political leader as long as the party does not espouse bigotry and crimes against humanity. I do however, pay keen attention to a politician's deeds. And, if their deed is praise worthy as happens to be in this case, I praise the person. Abbott has done remarkable job in shaping up Australia's otherwise disarrayed foreign policy. And now, he is addressing an issue which has become Australia's shame. So my hat is off to the dude.
> 
> On a side note: I have nothing against homosexuals or liberals or conservatives as long as they are reasonable people. But I see your point and I have noted that as well that there are certain ideologues who are way too keen on influencing the youths. These ideologues however are not limited to liberals only. They can also be religious extremists.
Click to expand...

Really Vik.........Abbott as most will tell you in this country is a Lamb in Wolves clothing.......you know not this Lame Duck through your Pathetic Ignorance....Vik my report...You can do better, 4 out of 10


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a very informative article. In the other thread, people are railing on Muslim men for creating the prostitution crisis in England. But it seems like the prostitution racket was a result of co-operation between some white women who had access to young girls and some Pakistani men who had access to some customers.
Click to expand...


O and Christians don't promote and engage in Prostitution!!!!!!!!! Fool......That's right they spend their time abusing little children......if it wasn't such a serious matter.......I would be laughing at your ineptitude,racist stupidity and biligerant (sic) Ignorance..........steve.....but I still enjoy most of your excellent posts Vik........just be more consistent and stop regressing back to the way you were some time ago


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SIR ARE AND IDIOT because of your total IGNORANCE.....when the Liberals(Conservative Party) were last in power the Liberals during a meeting on Aboriginal Reconciliaton...........REFUSED TO SAY SORRY TO THE ABORIGINALS for White Australia's past ......... Sitting beside the then Prime Minister was your Hero Tony Abbott......so enraged were the Aboriginals that they turned their collective backs to Howard,Abbott and the rest of the Liberals,and so did other Australians at this meeting...so disgusted they all were.
> 
> A true and honest Apology came a couple of years later after the Liberals were thrown out of Government....by the Socialist Labour Government.
> 
> So "The Honest and National Discussion on this Topic of Aboriginal Reconciliation" has been done.
> 
> You and Vik are merely ignorant Republicans,lounging around in some haze.....you know nothing of Australia or Australians,that is abundantly clear........you should spend time now.......assisting the reconciliation of Native Americans and Afro Americans for your disgraceful treatment,noting you were LYNCHING Black people in the middle 1900's.
> 
> As a nation we are well aware of our past and Ironically for you mugs,it was Conservatives more than everyone who completely repressed Aboriginals...only allowing them the VOTE as late as the MID-SIXTIES.
> 
> As for Tony Abbott...........Most of the population have no Respect for him and Dislike him....as they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who writes the way you do has no right to call anyone an idiot. Learn to make an intelligent point before engaging in arrogance.
Click to expand...


I think most of the Baboons on here understand me.........................because like them I am a Baboon........Unlike you I am not a Philo


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a very informative article. In the other thread, people are railing on Muslim men for creating the prostitution crisis in England. But it seems like the prostitution racket was a result of co-operation between some white women who had access to young girls and some Pakistani men who had access to some customers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O and Christians don't promote and engage in Prostitution!!!!!!!!! Fool......That's right they spend their time abusing little children......if it wasn't such a serious matter.......I would be laughing at your ineptitude,racist stupidity and biligerant (sic) Ignorance..........steve.....but I still enjoy most of your excellent posts Vik........just be more consistent and stop regressing back to the way you were some time ago
Click to expand...


It is impossible to have a meaningful discussion with someone who cannot comprehend what he is replying to. Whatever you just typed up barely makes any sense and I am not just talking about lexical blunders. Your conclusion is horrible and is in direct contrast to my stated position on race relations.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just instruct where it is needed Smeg my little dingo bitch.
> 
> ps when are you going to visit Cambodia, I would suggest after your testicles drop.
Click to expand...


Actually not on my agenda. However, if you wish to know, one of my daughters has been there and she found it poor but fascinating. One of my brothers was there recently doing some charity stuff; He said it was poor but on the way up. In short, your ignorance is nuanced by your brainlessness.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SIR ARE AND IDIOT because of your total IGNORANCE.....when the Liberals(Conservative Party) were last in power the Liberals during a meeting on Aboriginal Reconciliaton...........REFUSED TO SAY SORRY TO THE ABORIGINALS for White Australia's past ......... Sitting beside the then Prime Minister was your Hero Tony Abbott......so enraged were the Aboriginals that they turned their collective backs to Howard,Abbott and the rest of the Liberals,and so did other Australians at this meeting...so disgusted they all were.
> 
> A true and honest Apology came a couple of years later after the Liberals were thrown out of Government....by the Socialist Labour Government.
> 
> So "The Honest and National Discussion on this Topic of Aboriginal Reconciliation" has been done.
> 
> You and Vik are merely ignorant Republicans,lounging around in some haze.....you know nothing of Australia or Australians,that is abundantly clear........you should spend time now.......assisting the reconciliation of Native Americans and Afro Americans for your disgraceful treatment,noting you were LYNCHING Black people in the middle 1900's.
> 
> As a nation we are well aware of our past and Ironically for you mugs,it was Conservatives more than everyone who completely repressed Aboriginals...only allowing them the VOTE as late as the MID-SIXTIES.
> 
> As for Tony Abbott...........Most of the population have no Respect for him and Dislike him....as they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who writes the way you do has no right to call anyone an idiot. Learn to make an intelligent point before engaging in arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most of the Baboons on here understand me.........................because like them I am a Baboon........Unlike you I am not a Philo
Click to expand...




I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just instruct where it is needed Smeg my little dingo bitch.
> 
> ps when are you going to visit Cambodia, I would suggest after your testicles drop.
Click to expand...


Hmmm: my reply didn't post.

So again: when did you stop sniffing impacted dingo anal glands??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott - smart man. He found a way to offload refugees onto Cambodia. Now the world can see how many of these "refugees" are actually refugees - they get a safe place to live, just not a Western high-life location. They can now be poor in Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia's government has signed a deal with Australia to accept some of its rejected asylum seekers in exchange for money.
> 
> Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison signed the deal on Friday with Cambodia's Interior Minister Sar Kheng.
> 
> Australia will pay A$40m (£22m, $35m) to the South East Asian nation over four years, and resettlement costs. . . .
> 
> Mr Morrison had earlier said the deal* "enables us to fulfil on the policy which says no-one will be resettled in Australia".*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sending them to the poorest country on earth. How compassionate. Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer that they apply for Australia's generous immigration places via the normal channels. However, Cambodia is an up and coming economy. One of my brothers was there a few weeks ago and, as he said, the situation is still a work in progress.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
Click to expand...


Yes: we do have our fair share of IPBrained perverts. Not enough get transported back to England!!

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SIR ARE AND IDIOT because of your total IGNORANCE.....when the Liberals(Conservative Party) were last in power the Liberals during a meeting on Aboriginal Reconciliaton...........REFUSED TO SAY SORRY TO THE ABORIGINALS for White Australia's past ......... Sitting beside the then Prime Minister was your Hero Tony Abbott......so enraged were the Aboriginals that they turned their collective backs to Howard,Abbott and the rest of the Liberals,and so did other Australians at this meeting...so disgusted they all were.
> 
> A true and honest Apology came a couple of years later after the Liberals were thrown out of Government....by the Socialist Labour Government.
> 
> So "The Honest and National Discussion on this Topic of Aboriginal Reconciliation" has been done.
> 
> You and Vik are merely ignorant Republicans,lounging around in some haze.....you know nothing of Australia or Australians,that is abundantly clear........you should spend time now.......assisting the reconciliation of Native Americans and Afro Americans for your disgraceful treatment,noting you were LYNCHING Black people in the middle 1900's.
> 
> As a nation we are well aware of our past and Ironically for you mugs,it was Conservatives more than everyone who completely repressed Aboriginals...only allowing them the VOTE as late as the MID-SIXTIES.
> 
> As for Tony Abbott...........Most of the population have no Respect for him and Dislike him....as they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who writes the way you do has no right to call anyone an idiot. Learn to make an intelligent point before engaging in arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most of the Baboons on here understand me.........................because like them I am a Baboon........Unlike you I am not a Philo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just instruct where it is needed Smeg my little dingo bitch.
> 
> ps when are you going to visit Cambodia, I would suggest after your testicles drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm: my reply didn't post.
> 
> So again: when did you stop sniffing impacted dingo anal glands??
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Smeg zoology is not your forte either, apart from zoo's dingo bitches like you are not available, so you may carry on sniffing your  countrymen's rectums to your hearts content.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SIR ARE AND IDIOT because of your total IGNORANCE.....when the Liberals(Conservative Party) were last in power the Liberals during a meeting on Aboriginal Reconciliaton...........REFUSED TO SAY SORRY TO THE ABORIGINALS for White Australia's past ......... Sitting beside the then Prime Minister was your Hero Tony Abbott......so enraged were the Aboriginals that they turned their collective backs to Howard,Abbott and the rest of the Liberals,and so did other Australians at this meeting...so disgusted they all were.
> 
> A true and honest Apology came a couple of years later after the Liberals were thrown out of Government....by the Socialist Labour Government.
> 
> So "The Honest and National Discussion on this Topic of Aboriginal Reconciliation" has been done.
> 
> You and Vik are merely ignorant Republicans,lounging around in some haze.....you know nothing of Australia or Australians,that is abundantly clear........you should spend time now.......assisting the reconciliation of Native Americans and Afro Americans for your disgraceful treatment,noting you were LYNCHING Black people in the middle 1900's.
> 
> As a nation we are well aware of our past and Ironically for you mugs,it was Conservatives more than everyone who completely repressed Aboriginals...only allowing them the VOTE as late as the MID-SIXTIES.
> 
> As for Tony Abbott...........Most of the population have no Respect for him and Dislike him....as they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who writes the way you do has no right to call anyone an idiot. Learn to make an intelligent point before engaging in arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most of the Baboons on here understand me.........................because like them I am a Baboon........Unlike you I am not a Philo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just instruct where it is needed Smeg my little dingo bitch.
> 
> ps when are you going to visit Cambodia, I would suggest after your testicles drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm: my reply didn't post.
> 
> So again: when did you stop sniffing impacted dingo anal glands??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smeg zoology is not your forte either, apart from zoo's dingo bitches like you are not available, so you may carry on sniffing your  countrymen's rectums to your hearts content.
Click to expand...


Maximising your nasal capacities!!

Greg


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia needs to have an honest national discussion on this topic. My hat is off to Abbott for starting this discussion.
> 
> ---
> 
> But Mr Abbott’s outdoor sojourn was no ordinary camping trip. In an unprecedented act by an Australian prime minister, he was trying to remove what he sees as an enduring stain on the national character: the unjust treatment of the Aborigines, that dates back to the earliest British settlers.
> 
> Out in the Bush Abbott attacks Britain s Aboriginal sins - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SIR ARE AND IDIOT because of your total IGNORANCE.....when the Liberals(Conservative Party) were last in power the Liberals during a meeting on Aboriginal Reconciliaton...........REFUSED TO SAY SORRY TO THE ABORIGINALS for White Australia's past ......... Sitting beside the then Prime Minister was your Hero Tony Abbott......so enraged were the Aboriginals that they turned their collective backs to Howard,Abbott and the rest of the Liberals,and so did other Australians at this meeting...so disgusted they all were.
> 
> A true and honest Apology came a couple of years later after the Liberals were thrown out of Government....by the Socialist Labour Government.
> 
> So "The Honest and National Discussion on this Topic of Aboriginal Reconciliation" has been done.
> 
> You and Vik are merely ignorant Republicans,lounging around in some haze.....you know nothing of Australia or Australians,that is abundantly clear........you should spend time now.......assisting the reconciliation of Native Americans and Afro Americans for your disgraceful treatment,noting you were LYNCHING Black people in the middle 1900's.
> 
> As a nation we are well aware of our past and Ironically for you mugs,it was Conservatives more than everyone who completely repressed Aboriginals...only allowing them the VOTE as late as the MID-SIXTIES.
> 
> As for Tony Abbott...........Most of the population have no Respect for him and Dislike him....as they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who writes the way you do has no right to call anyone an idiot. Learn to make an intelligent point before engaging in arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most of the Baboons on here understand me.........................because like them I am a Baboon........Unlike you I am not a Philo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smeg I hope he had relaxing time * Virginity for sale inside Cambodia s shocking trade Society The Observer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shocking thing to have happened to a child. Did you fapi while you read it??
> 
> Meanwhile in England...
> 
> Mother repeatedly sold daughter six for sex in return for drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Smeg dont they teach geography to special needs kid like you in Australia. A clue...... there is no place called Jacksonville in the UK, another clue its got a really good concert hall.
> Child sex tourism study blames Aussies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK: fair cop.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just instruct where it is needed Smeg my little dingo bitch.
> 
> ps when are you going to visit Cambodia, I would suggest after your testicles drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm: my reply didn't post.
> 
> So again: when did you stop sniffing impacted dingo anal glands??
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

YAWN


----------

